# where to start???



## Childofthebrine (Oct 12, 2010)

sorry if i seem a bit needy but i dont got any idea where to start in salt water i really love stuff from the ocean and reefs please give me good starting advice like whats the smallest that you can do for them and good fish to start with i dont want to do a lot of work to have them die, im not bad with freshwater ive had some less hardy fish do well if it counts for anything again sorry if i sound needy


----------



## Ariffsyah (Oct 5, 2010)

haha im also want to learn how to start salt water.. cause i like the nemo..


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Ariffsyah (Oct 5, 2010)

hehehe but im not ready yet to try the salt water aquarium.. because of the cost


----------



## Ehome357 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm also want to learn how to start salt water!SORRY,I can't help you!


----------



## Ariffsyah (Oct 5, 2010)

haha.. maybe other tread can help us.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

You need to start researching saltwater fish and tanks. This forum has some excellent threads in the saltwater section. I would also recommend reading as much as you can; preparation is the key before you even go to the LFS to buy your setup. There are a number of excellent books available, as well as reading the articles in the hobbyist magazines. As you start your research, you'll soon discover whether you can afford the time and money it takes to have a healthy marine tank. Many here could give you fish recommendations, but until you know what size tank, type of filtration, lighting, skimmer, etc., it really doesn't pay. I found the reading before I switched from fresh to salt many years ago to be the most pleasant part of the journey; its all fun and no work!


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Read the skicky's that I posted. They are specifically designed to help folks just starting out in saltwater. Also, think about buying used. You can easily save 50%. 

Listen to what saltydad said. The key is to know what you're doing before you spend your money. Read, research, learn and ask questions whenever you aren't sure.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would also suggest that before you buy come back and check with us as to the quality and performance of the item you are thinking about buying. I also feel you should go as big as you can afford because they can be easier to maintain. The SW hobby can be expensive so do your best to buy quality equipment the first time around so you dont have to replace it and have twice as much into one piece.


----------

